# Lost min and phone number



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

So I lost my MIN and phone number however my IMEI is still there? Consequently I can call and receive calls but have zero data.

This happened when I installed cm10.1. How can I rectify this because I'm not sure if the IMEI/ nv data is the same as the MIN number and phone number as well as my symptoms being different from those that lost their IMEI.

Luckily I had an old cwm backup that saved me somehow as I did not back up my IMEI / nv data but I'm wondering if this is even the same problem. What do you guys think?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MinnieSpartan (Jul 4, 2012)

trendsetter37 said:


> So I lost my MIN and phone number however my IMEI is still there? Consequently I can call and receive calls but have zero data.
> 
> This happened when I installed cm10.1. How can I rectify this because I'm not sure if the IMEI/ nv data is the same as the MIN number and phone number as well as my symptoms being different from those that lost their IMEI.
> 
> ...


i got this same issue. i have imei but no min. any info on this?


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Did this happen when you flashed a Rom?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MinnieSpartan (Jul 4, 2012)

trendsetter37 said:


> Did this happen when you flashed a Rom?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


yes when i flashed the latest cm10;1 nightly


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

MinnieSpartan said:


> yes when i flashed the latest cm10;1 nightly


Ok do you have your nv data backed up? I want to see if that can resolve this without having to do a total cwm restore. But it appears as though this could be as brand new issue that 10.1 causes.

I haven't checked the irc channel yet
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MinnieSpartan (Jul 4, 2012)

trendsetter37 said:


> Ok do you have your nv data backed up? I want to see if that can resolve this without having to do a total cwm restore. But it appears as though this could be as brand new issue that 10.1 causes.
> 
> I haven't checked the irc channel yet
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


no i dont have a NV back up im trying something now to try to get my data back.i been up all morning trying several stock roms and even going back to a factory stock rom and this does not restore data. hopefully this last idea will work.

is yours working?


----------



## MinnieSpartan (Jul 4, 2012)

YESSS THIS GUY IS GREAT THIS WORKED

EDIT: If you have yet to flash anything and are scared of doing so: DON'T BE! Just DON'T flash the Official 10.1 nightly "cm-10.1-20121218-NIGHTLY-d2vzw.zip". Flashing any of the Unofficial versions is FINE!

Hallelujah! My phone has voice AND data back! (thanks to the posters above)

How to get voice AND data back:
1.) Odin the root66.tar file from http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1762204 (the torrent version downloads MUCH faster)
2.) Open the dialer and enter *2767*3855#
3.) DONE! Voice and data should be fixed (it fixed it for me at least, and I had tried EVERYTHING else)

From there just Odin back to Jellybean following http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1974114 and you're golden... Just make sure you don't flash the Official Nightly's again until they're fixed, heh

source:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2053799&page=11


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome. I got mine to work with a full cwm restore and left it at that as it was an october cm10 (before the no bass in bluetooth issue arose). But yea I might try the unofficial cm10.1


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

Try liquids 4.2.. Running pretty much flawless..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

BTW sidenote guys you should always do a SIM reprovision in that situation if you still have IMEI... this was a common issue when JB was first rolling out to this device a few months ago... its just rearing its head again with 4.2 is all.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> BTW sidenote guys you should always do a SIM reprovision in that situation if you still have IMEI... this was a common issue when JB was first rolling out to this device a few months ago... its just rearing its head again with 4.2 is all.


Appreciate it goose! I'll have to look into that. I've been away from the board awhile so I probably missed all of that hoopla.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

MinnieSpartan said:


> YESSS THIS GUY IS GREAT THIS WORKED
> 
> EDIT: If you have yet to flash anything and are scared of doing so: DON'T BE! Just DON'T flash the Official 10.1 nightly "cm-10.1-20121218-NIGHTLY-d2vzw.zip". Flashing any of the Unofficial versions is FINE!
> 
> ...


 I'm glad you found a way out. But when I had the roaming triangle I did that process as well and ended up after exhausting all measures getting new sim card. That was the only way for me. I flashed miui older one. It thought I was roaming. Had the 0's and 48 at end of 0's for min. Had my Imei but number was off. Any way if anyone ever falls in this mess. A few have and like myself had to get new sim. It was an older sim I had as well from razr days. Lol hope this helps someone in this situation so they don't panic. This had never happened to me and I have been heavily involved in android development and root fun since Droid Og. Lol peace

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

